# Thoughts on 2013 HGVC Polls



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2013)

Want to get your thoughts before I ask our moderator (Bill) to setup these HGVC polls.

2013 Polls

*A) How long have you been a HGVC owner as of 9/01/2013? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) less than one year
(2) one year
(3) two years
(3) three years
(4) four years
(5) five years
(6) more than 5 years but less than 10 years
(7) 10 years or more

*B) Beside HGVC what other mini-system do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) Marriott
(2) Starwood
(3) Hyatt
(4) Disney
(5) Wyndham
(6) WorldMark
(7) Shell
(8) Blugreen
(9) Diamond Resort International (DRI)
(10) Vacation Resort International (VRI)
(11) Holiday Inn Vacation Club (HIVC)
(12) Club IntraWest
(13) Grand Pacific (excluding Marbrisa)
(14) Welk
(15) Other


*C) How many deeded HGVC weeks do you own? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) one deeded week
(2) two deeded weeks
(3) three deeded weeks
(4) four deeded weeks
(5) five deeded weeks
(6) six or more deeded weeks


*D) What unit size & seasons do you own?  [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) Studio Bronze
(2) Studio Silver
(3) Studio Gold
(4) Studio Platinum
(5) One Bedroom Bronze
(6) One Bedroom Silver
(7) One Bedroom Gold
(8) One Bedroom Platinum
(9) Two Bedroom Bronze
(10) Two Bedroom Silver
(11) Two Bedroom Gold
(12) Two Bedroom Platinum
(13) Three Bedroom Bronze
(14) Three Bedroom Silver
(15) Three Bedroom Gold
(16) Three Bedroom Platinum

_NOTE: Ignoring room type such as plus, premier, penthouse, etc._


*E) HGVC Elite vs non-Elite Owners? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) non-Elite with less than 14,000 annual HGVC points
(2) non-Elite with more than 14,000 annual HGVC points
(2) Elite Entry Level(Grandfathered) 
(3) Elite Entry Level (Hilton club NY owner)
(4) Elite Entry Level (all Developer Purchased - not Hilton club NY owner)
(5) Elite Entry Level (via Affilate Resale Department Purchase) 
(6) Elite PLUS (Grandfathered) 
(7) Elite PLUS (all Developer Purchased)
(8) Elite PLUS (via Affilate Resale Department Purchase) 
(9) Elite PREMIER (Grandfathered) 
(10) Elite PREMIER (all Developer Purchased)
(11) Elite PREMIER (via Affilate Resale Department Purchase) 

_NOTE: 
Elite Entry Level requires a minimum of 14,000 points
Elite Plus requires a minimum of 28,000 points
Elite Premier requires a minimum of 34,000 points_


*F) What is your favorite Elite Benefit? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) HGVC Transaction Reservation Fee Discount
(2) Open Season Cash Reservation Discount
(3) Elite Advantage Reservation Window at one select Club resort (varies; normally the newest resort)
(3) Elite Advantage Reservation Window for the IntraWest Resorts
(3) Elite Reservation access to the Grand Mayan resorts 
(4) Elite Reservation access to RCI Select Exchanges

_HGVC Benefit list can be found here - http://www.hgvcelite.com/Home.aspx_


*G) How have you used your HGVC ownership? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) HOME WEEK RESERVATIONS 
(2) HOME RESORT RESERVATIONS (for W57th owners only)
(3) CLUB RESERVATIONS 
(4) OPEN SEASON - CASH RESERVATIONS
(5) RCI RESERVATIONS
(5) RCI EXTRA VACATIONS - CASH RESERVATIONS
(6) RCI OPEN SEASON - CASH RESERVATIONS
(6) HOTEL RESERVATIONS (direct w/o depositing into HHonors)
(7) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - O.A.R.S. Adventure Travel
(8) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Cruise Excursions via CruisesOnly
(9) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Fiesta Americana Hotels
(10) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Tauck
(11) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Forever Resorts Houseboats
(12) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - EagleRider Motorcycles
(13) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - El Monte RV Motorhomes
(14) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Walking and Biking Excursions via CWSM
(15) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - The Moorings Yacht Charters
(16) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Airline Travel


*H) Which HGVC Resorts do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
1) Carlsbad: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa
2) Breckenridge: Valdoro Mountain Lodge
3) Orlando: SeaWorld, International Drive or Parc Soleil
4) Miami Beach: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach
5) Hutchinson Island: Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation
6) Captiva Island: South Seas Island Resorts
7) Fort Myers Beach: Seawatch On the Beach Resort
8) Marco Island: The Charter Club, Club Regency, Eagle’s Nest, Sunset Cove or Surf Club
9) Sanibel Island: Casa Ybel, Hurricane House, Sanibel Cottages, Shell Island or  Tortuga Beach Club
10) Island of Oahu: Grand Waikikian, Kalia Tower, Lagoon Tower or Hokulani 
11) Island of Hawaii: Waikoloa Beach, Kings’ Land or Bay Club 
12) Las Vegas: Elara, Flamingo, Karen Ave , Las Vegas Strip or  Trump 
13)  New York: West 57th Street or Hilton Club
14) Myrtle Beach: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club 
15) Park City: Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
16) Italy: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne
17) Mexico: Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun, Acapulco or Los Cabos
18) Portugal: Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club 
19) Scotsland: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge, Craigendarroch Lodges or Dunkeld


*I) Which Club affiliated resorts have you stayed via your HGVC points? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
1) Carlsbad: Seapointe Resort
2) Carlsbad: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa
3) Carlsbad: Grand Pacific Palisades Resort
4) Palm Desert: Club Intrawest Palm Desert
5) Breckenridge: Valdoro Mountain Lodge
6) Orlando: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
7) Orlando: Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive
8) Orlando: Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
9) Miami Beach: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach
10  Hutchinson Island: Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation
11) Captiva Island: South Seas Island Resorts
12) Fort Myers Beach: Seawatch On the Beach Resort
13) Marco Island: The Charter Club of Marco Beach
14) Marco Island: Club Regency of Marco Island
15) Marco Island: Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort
16) Marco Island: Sunset Cove Resort
17) Marco Island: The Surf Club of Marco
18) Sanibel Island: Casa Ybel Resort
19) Sanibel Island: Hurricane House Resort
20) Sanibel Island: Sanibel Cottages Resort
21) Sanibel Island: Shell Island Beach Club Resort
22) Sanibel Island: Tortuga Beach Club Resort
23) Sandestin: Club Intrawest Sandestin
24) Island of Oahu: Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
25) Island of Oahu: The Kalia Tower 
26) Island of Oahu: The Lagoon Tower
27) Island of Oahu: Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
28) Island of Hawaii: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach 
29) Island of Hawaii: Kings’ Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
30) Island of Hawaii: The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
31) Las Vegas: Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
32) Las Vegas: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo 
33) Las Vegas: Hilton Grand Vacations Club Las Vegas 
34) Las Vegas: Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip 
35) Las Vegas: HGVC at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas 
36) New York: West 57th Street by Hilton Club
37) Myrtle Beach: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club 
38) Park City: Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
39) British Columbia: Club Intrawest Vancouver
40) British Columbia: Club Intrawest Whistler
41) Ontario: Club Intrawest Blue Mountain
42) Quebec: Club Intrawest Tremblant
43) Cancun: Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun
44) Acapulco: Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco
45) Los Cabos: Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos
46) Zihuatanejo: Club Intrawest  Zihuatanejo
47) Kohunlich: The Explorean
48) Vilamoura: Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club 
49) Inverness shire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge
50) Royal Deeside: HGVC at Craigendarroch Lodges
51) Perthshire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld

_Hmm.. I'll have to ask what the maximum number of options allowed._


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 25, 2013)

Phyllis, by any chance do you work for the NSA?  :hysterical:


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> Phyllis, by any chance do you work for the NSA?  :hysterical:



OMG... I had to explain to hubby why I busted out laughing at my computer. I guess it's a bit much :rofl:

I'm having trouble trying to decide which ones to remove. I need feedback 
For example, lots of folks recommend platinum season but I'm wondering what folks really own. I'm also curious with the HGVC push for Elite status, how many folks are now Elite members. 

Maybe keep Questions D & E and get rid of everything else.


----------



## presley (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to answer *E*.  I am Elite, but I only bought one direct contract.  The rest were cheap Ebay purchases that were "loopholed" through for me and were not grandfathered.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2013)

presley said:


> I wouldn't be able to answer *E*.  I am Elite, but I only bought one direct contract.  The rest were cheap Ebay purchases that were "loopholed" through for me and were not grandfathered.



Thanks for the feedback.   
I was using option E5 to cover folks like you who purchased a week from an Affiliate Sale Department and had all of their existing weeks (developer & resale) counted towards elite status.

Perhaps I should rename Elite categories as
- Grandfathered owner 
- Hilton Club owner
- granted by HGVC developer
- granted by HGVC affiliate


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 25, 2013)

_At the risk of sounding antisocial..._

IMHO, an isolated question or two -- well, fine --
But, "No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!"
Do we get any Hilton points as a reward? 
.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> _At the risk of sounding antisocial..._
> IMHO, an isolated question or two -- well, fine --
> But, "No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!"
> .



ok, I'll let the poll request go.


For those who might be interested, here are some of the old HGVC Polls

2010 Polls 
How many HGVC points do you own? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121036
What HGVC TS do you own? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121034

2008 Polls
Where do you Own in HGVC? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66127
How many total Hilton weeks do you own? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66318
How many HGVC points do you own? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66132
How have you used your HGVC ClubPoints? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66134


----------



## presley (Aug 25, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> ok, I'll let the poll request go.



I wish you wouldn't let it go.  I think the information is interesting.  The last polls you are showing from 2010.  I'm sure a lot has changed since then!


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't give up just 'cuz some dweeb (me) whines a bit.
This could be worthy of a masters' thesis. <ducking>


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2013)

ok, perhaps we should keep it simple like the past polls - what do you own and how much?

*Which HGVC Resorts do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
1) Carlsbad (HGVC at MarBrisa)
2) Breckenridge (Valdoro Mountain Lodge)
3) Orlando (SeaWorld, International Drive or Parc Soleil)
4) Miami Beach (HGVC at South Beach)
5) Florida Gulf and Atlantic Coasts (Hutchinson, Captiva, Fort Myers, Marco or Sanibel Islands) 
6) Oahu (Grand Waikikian, Kalia Tower, Lagoon Tower or Hokulani) 
7) Big Island (Waikoloa Beach, Kings’ Land or Bay Club) 
8) Las Vegas  (Elara, Flamingo, Karen Ave, Las Vegas Strip or Trump) 
9) New York (West 57th Street or Hilton Club)
10) Myrtle Beach (Anderson Ocean Club) 
11) Park City (Sunrise Lodge) 
12) Italy (Borgo alle Vigne)
13) Mexico (Fiesta Americana Villas)
14) Portugal (Vilamoura) 
15) Scotsland (Coylumbridge, Craigendarroch & Dunkeld)

*HGVC ELITE vs non-ELITE Owners? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) non-Elite with less than 14,000 annual HGVC points
(2) non-Elite with 14,000 annual HGVC points or more
(3) ELITE
(4) ELITE PLUS 
(5) ELITE PREMIER 

_NOTE: 
Elite requires a minimum of 14,000 points or ownership at Hilton Club NY
Elite Plus requires a minimum of 28,000 points
Elite Premier requires a minimum of 34,000 points_


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 26, 2013)

I think d) should be back in I'm curios about the seasons and sizes.

Ian


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> I think d) should be back in I'm curios about the seasons and sizes.
> 
> Ian



Thanks for your feedback. I'll include D in my request as well.

*What unit size & seasons do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) Studio Bronze
(2) Studio Silver
(3) Studio Gold
(4) Studio Platinum
(5) One Bedroom Bronze
(6) One Bedroom Silver
(7) One Bedroom Gold
(8) One Bedroom Platinum
(9) Two Bedroom Bronze
(10) Two Bedroom Silver
(11) Two Bedroom Gold
(12) Two Bedroom Platinum
(13) Three Bedroom Bronze
(14) Three Bedroom Silver
(15) Three Bedroom Gold
(16) Three Bedroom Platinum

_NOTE: Ignoring room type such as plus, premier, penthouse, etc._


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2013)

For privacy, I'll also request that members names are not displayed by vote selection.


----------



## presley (Aug 26, 2013)

I am interested in the one where everyone posts which HGVC they have stayed in.  Perhaps it doesn't need to be a poll, though.  It could just be a thread.  That way, we would know who we could ask when considering a resort, room type, etc.


----------



## GregT (Aug 26, 2013)

I am also interested in the answers, and do not mind the length of questions in the original post.  I hope we do the full query.

Best,

Greg


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't mind the list that you originally had.  I'm very curious to see the results, especially as its been a few years since the last polls.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 26, 2013)

The one questions asks about where we've stayed with points. I assume we could include open season in that?

The other question is mini-system. I don't know if I would classify GP or VRI as mini-systems since they are just doing exchange week for week like RCI or II.

But, it's all easy to fill out, so I'll just answer what needs to be answered.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 26, 2013)

I own at Grand Pacific Palisades. I also have HGVC points with that ownership. I don't have any options for me to answer which HGVC I own. Maybe add the affiliates or add a generic "affiliate with HGVC points"?


----------



## valadezm (Aug 26, 2013)

I am fairly new to TUG but I like your original poll questions, as long as you mentioned that member names be blocked out for privacy reasons.

Good job!


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2013)

GregT and John0614 thanks for your feedback 



presley said:


> I am interested in the one where everyone posts which HGVC they have stayed in.  Perhaps it doesn't need to be a poll, though.  It could just be a thread.  That way, we would know who we could ask when considering a resort, room type, etc.



Thanks again for your feedback  

Since some folks are interested in the full query, I'll ask Bill to include a note for folks to provide comments in the poll thread regarding their stay (perhaps helpful tips & suggestions for those planning a stay in the future)


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> The one questions asks about where we've stayed with points. I assume we could include open season in that?
> 
> The other question is mini-system. I don't know if I would classify GP or VRI as mini-systems since they are just doing exchange week for week like RCI or II.
> 
> But, it's all easy to fill out, so I'll just answer what needs to be answered.



Thanks for the feedback 

Open Season can apply to all resorts in Poll I (Which Club affiliated resorts have you stayed via your HGVC points?) so I want to avoid that option in this particular poll. I think I've got Open Season covered with Poll G (How have you used your HGVC ownership?). I've also updated the Poll G to include Other Exchange Company (SFX, TPI, Redweek, etc), Private Trades/Exchanges & Renting  

Marriott weeks system also relies on II for internal Marriott trades. So I've change the word mini-system to just system.


*How have you used your HGVC ownership? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*

(1) HOME WEEK RESERVATIONS 
(2) HOME RESORT RESERVATIONS (for W57th owners only)
(3) CLUB RESERVATIONS 
(4) OPEN SEASON - CASH RESERVATIONS
(5) RCI RESERVATIONS
(5) RCI EXTRA VACATIONS - CASH RESERVATIONS
(6) RCI OPEN SEASON - CASH RESERVATIONS
(7) HOTEL RESERVATIONS (using points deposited in HHonors or clubpoints directly w/o depositing)
(8) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - O.A.R.S. Adventure Travel
(9) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Cruise Excursions via CruisesOnly
(10) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Fiesta Americana Hotels
(11) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Tauck
(12) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Forever Resorts Houseboats
(13) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - EagleRider Motorcycles
(14) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - El Monte RV Motorhomes
(15) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Walking and Biking Excursions via CWSM
(16) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - The Moorings Yacht Charters
(17) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Airline Travel
(18) Other Exchange Company (SFX, TPI, Redweek, etc)
(19) Private Trades/Exchanges 
(20) Renting  


*Beside HGVC what other Timeshare system do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) Marriott
(2) Starwood
(3) Hyatt
(4) Disney
(5) Wyndham
(6) WorldMark
(7) Shell
(8) Blugreen
(9) Diamond Resort International (DRI)
(10) Vacation Resort International (VRI)
(11) Holiday Inn Vacation Club (HIVC)
(12) Club IntraWest
(13) Grand Pacific (excluding Marbrisa)
(14) Welk
(15) Other


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2013)

Valadezm Thanks for your feedback 



RX8 said:


> I own at Grand Pacific Palisades. I also have HGVC points with that ownership. I don't have any options for me to answer which HGVC I own. Maybe add the affiliates or add a generic "affiliate with HGVC points"?



Thanks for your feedback 

It's my understanding that only Grand Pacific Seapointe and Grand Pacific Palisades fall under this rule. *Is that correct?*
If so, then I can include an option for these two resorts (see option #2 below).

Which HGVC Resorts do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]
1) Carlsbad (HGVC at MarBrisa)
2) Carlsbad (Grand Pacific Palisades & Carlsbad Seapointe that qualify for HGVC points)
3) Breckenridge (Valdoro Mountain Lodge)
4) Orlando (SeaWorld, International Drive or Parc Soleil)
5) Miami Beach (HGVC at South Beach)
6) Florida Gulf and Atlantic Coasts (Hutchinson, Captiva, Fort Myers, Marco or Sanibel Islands) 
7) Oahu (Grand Waikikian, Kalia Tower, Lagoon Tower or Hokulani) 
8) Big Island (Waikoloa Beach, Kings’ Land or Bay Club) 
9) Las Vegas (Elara, Flamingo, Karen Ave, Las Vegas Strip or Trump) 
10) New York (West 57th Street or Hilton Club)
11) Myrtle Beach (Anderson Ocean Club) 
12) Park City (Sunrise Lodge) 
13) Italy (Borgo alle Vigne)
14) Mexico (Fiesta Americana Villas)
15) Portugal (Vilamoura) 
16) Scotsland (Coylumbridge, Craigendarroch & Dunkeld)


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all of the feedback. Keep it coming 
I'll wait until the end of the week before I submit my request to Bill.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 27, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> The one questions asks about where we've stayed with points. I assume we could include open season in that?



Sorry, I just realized that I missed your point. I've reworded the question for POLL I (see below). 
Thanks for pointing this out. 

CHANGE FROM: 
*Which Club affiliated resorts have you stayed via your HGVC points? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*

CHANGE TO: 
*Which Club affiliated resorts have you stayed using your HGVC timeshare?  (Please include all reservation types: Home, Club, Open Season and HGVC trades back into the Club) [MULTIPLE VOTES] *


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 27, 2013)

*Vacation Internationale (VI)*

How about including VI as well.  It is, of course, different from VRI.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 28, 2013)

JohnPaul said:


> How about including VI as well.  It is, of course, different from VRI.



ok, I'll add VI as well.

B) Beside HGVC what other mini-system do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]
(1) Marriott
(2) Starwood
(3) Hyatt
(4) Disney
(5) Wyndham
(6) WorldMark
(7) Shell
(8) Blugreen
(9) Diamond Resort International (DRI)
(10) Vacation Resort International (VRI)
(11) Vacation Internationale (VI)
(12) Holiday Inn Vacation Club (HIVC)
(13) Club IntraWest
(14) Grand Pacific (excluding Marbrisa)
(15) Welk
(16) Other


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 29, 2013)

Just in case 51 selections isn't possible, I've created another version of Poll I (at a location/club level rather than a resort level).

*Which Club affiliated resorts have you stayed via your Club points? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) New York (West 57th or Hilton Club**)
(2) Vegas (Flamingo, Karen Ave, The Strip, Elara or Trump)
(3) Oahu (Lagoon Tower, Kalia Tower, Grand Waikikian Tower or Hokulani)
(4) Big Island (Bay Club, Waikoloa or Kings’ Land)
(5) Orlando (SeaWorld, International Drive or Parc Soleil)
(6) Miami Beach (Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach)
(7) Hutchinson Island (Plantation Beach Club)
(8) Captiva Island (South Seas Island Resorts)
(9) Fort Myers Beach (Seawatch On the Beach Resort)
(10) Marco Island (The Charter Club, Club Regency, Eagle’s Nest, Sunset Cove or Surf Club)
(11) Sanibel Island (Casa Ybel, Hurricane House, Sanibel Cottages, Shell Island or Tortuga Beach Club)
(12) Carlsbad (Seapointe, MarBrisa or Palisades Resort)
(13) Myrtle Beach (Anderson Ocean Club) 
(14) Park City (Sunrise Lodge)
(15) Breckenridge (Valdoro Mountain Lodge)
(16) Portugal (Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club) 
(17) Scotsland (Coylumbridge, Craigendarroch or Dunkeld)
(18) Yucatan Peninsula jungle (The Explorean Kohunlich)
(19) Fiesta Americana (Cancun, Acapulco, Los Cabos)
(20) Club Intrawest (Palm Desert, Sandestin, Vancouver, Whistler, Blue Mountain, Tremblant or Zihuatanejo)


----------



## GregT (Aug 29, 2013)

Do we need a None of the Above for a few of these (like the staying at Affiliated Resorts questions) so that the only answers will be in the affirmative.

Phyllis, you rock (you should be a moderator) -- I am very curious to see the answer to the polls!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 31, 2013)

GregT said:


> Do we need a None of the Above for a few of these (like the staying at Affiliated Resorts questions) so that the only answers will be in the affirmative.
> 
> Phyllis, you rock (you should be a moderator) -- I am very curious to see the answer to the polls!
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 31, 2013)

*Please review the final list*

I will request the following:
(1) Please create the following 9 Polls
(2) For privacy, please do not allow members names to be displayed by vote selection.
(3) Please setup the poll to expire/close in January 2014.
(4) Please provide a New Sticky at the top of the HGVC forum called 2013 HGVC Ownership Poll with links to all 9 polls threads. (similar to http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66136)


*POLL THREAD #1 *
*How long have you been a HGVC owner as of 9/01/2013? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) less than one year
(2) one year
(3) two years
(4) three years
(5) four years
(6) five years
(7) more than 5 years but less than 10 years
(8) 10 years or more

*POLL THREAD #2 *
*Beside HGVC what other mini-system do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) Marriott
(2) Starwood
(3) Hyatt
(4) Disney
(5) Wyndham
(6) WorldMark
(7) Shell
(8) Blugreen
(9) Diamond Resort International (DRI)
(10) Vacation Resort International (VRI)
(11) Vacation Internationale (VI)
(12) Holiday Inn Vacation Club (HIVC)
(13) Club IntraWest
(14) Grand Pacific (excluding Marbrisa)
(15) Welk
(16) Other

*POLL THREAD #3*
*How many deeded HGVC weeks do you own? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) one deeded week
(2) two deeded weeks
(3) three deeded weeks
(4) four deeded weeks
(5) five deeded weeks
(6) six or more deeded weeks

*POLL THREAD #4*
*What unit size & seasons do you own within the Hilton system?* (Please do not take into account room type such as plus, premier, penthouse, etc)  *[MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) Studio Bronze
(2) Studio Silver
(3) Studio Gold
(4) Studio Platinum
(5) One Bedroom Bronze
(6) One Bedroom Silver
(7) One Bedroom Gold
(8) One Bedroom Platinum
(9) Two Bedroom Bronze
(10) Two Bedroom Silver
(11) Two Bedroom Gold
(12) Two Bedroom Platinum
(13) Three Bedroom Bronze
(14) Three Bedroom Silver
(15) Three Bedroom Gold
(16) Three Bedroom Platinum
(17) Four Bedroom Bronze
(18) Four Bedroom Silver
(19) Four Bedroom Gold
(20) Four Bedroom Platinum
(21) None of the Above (please provide more info)

*POLL THREAD #5 *
*HGVC Elite vs non-Elite Owners? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) non-Elite with less than 14,000 annual HGVC points
(2) non-Elite with more than 14,000 annual HGVC points
(3) Elite Lowest Level(Grandfathered owner) 
(4) Elite Lowest Level (Hilton Club NY owner)
(5) Elite Lowest Level (attained through HGVC developer - not Hilton club NY owner)
(6) Elite Lowest Level (attained through HGVC affiliate) 
(7) Elite PLUS (Grandfathered owner) 
(8) Elite PLUS (attained through HGVC developer)
(9) Elite PLUS (attained through HGVC affiliate) 
(10) Elite PREMIER (Grandfathered owner) 
(11) Elite PREMIER (attained through HGVC developer)
(12) Elite PREMIER (attained through HGVC affiliate) 

_NOTE: 
Elite Entry Level requires a minimum of 14,000 points
Elite Plus requires a minimum of 28,000 points
Elite Premier requires a minimum of 34,000 points
HGVC Benefit list can be found here -_ http://www.hgvcelite.com/Home.aspx

*POLL THREAD #6 *
*What is your favorite Elite Benefit? [ONE VOTE]*
(1) HGVC Transaction Reservation Fee Discount
(2) Open Season Cash Reservation Discount
(3) Elite Advantage Reservation Window at one select Club resort (varies; normally the newest resort)
(4) Elite Advantage Reservation Window for the IntraWest Resorts
(5) Elite Reservation access to the Grand Mayan resorts 
(6) Elite Reservation access to RCI Select Exchanges
(7) None of the Above (please provide more info)

_HGVC Benefit list can be found here_ - http://www.hgvcelite.com/Home.aspx

*POLL THREAD #7*
*How have you used your HGVC ownership? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) HOME WEEK RESERVATIONS 
(2) HOME RESORT RESERVATIONS (for W57th owners only)
(3) CLUB RESERVATIONS 
(4) OPEN SEASON - CASH RESERVATIONS
(5) RCI RESERVATIONS
(6) RCI EXTRA VACATIONS - CASH RESERVATIONS
(7) RCI OPEN SEASON - CASH RESERVATIONS
(8) HILTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS (using points deposited in HHonors or clubpoints directly w/o depositing)
(9) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - O.A.R.S. Adventure Travel
(10) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Cruise Excursions via CruisesOnly
(11) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Fiesta Americana Hotels
(12) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Tauck
(13) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Forever Resorts Houseboats
(14) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - EagleRider Motorcycles
(15) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - El Monte RV Motorhomes
(16) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Walking and Biking Excursions via CWSM
(17) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - The Moorings Yacht Charters
(18) PARTNER PERK RESERVATION - Airline Travel
(19) Other Exchange Company (SFX, TPI, Redweek, etc)
(20) Private Trades/Exchanges 
(21) Renting
(22) None of the Above (please provide more info)

*POLL THREAD #8*
*Which HGVC Resorts do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
1)Carlsbad (HGVC at MarBrisa)
2) Carlsbad (Grand Pacific Palisades & Carlsbad Seapointe that qualify for HGVC points)
3) Breckenridge (Valdoro Mountain Lodge)
4) Orlando (SeaWorld, International Drive or Parc Soleil)
5) Miami Beach (HGVC at South Beach)
6) Florida Gulf and Atlantic Coasts (Hutchinson, Captiva, Fort Myers, Marco or Sanibel Islands) 
7) Oahu (Grand Waikikian, Kalia Tower, Lagoon Tower or Hokulani) 
8) Big Island (Waikoloa Beach, Kings’ Land or Bay Club) 
9) Las Vegas (Elara, Flamingo, Karen Ave, Las Vegas Strip or Trump) 
10) New York (West 57th Street or Hilton Club)
11) Myrtle Beach (Anderson Ocean Club) 
12) Park City (Sunrise Lodge) 
13) Italy (Borgo alle Vigne)
14) Mexico (Fiesta Americana Villas)
15) Portugal (Vilamoura) 
16) Scotsland (Coylumbridge, Craigendarroch & Dunkeld)
17) None of the Above (please provide more info)

*POLL THREAD #9 * - *VERSION 1* (NOTE: If you can't setup 52 options please use version 2 below)
*Which Club affiliated resorts have you stayed using your HGVC timeshare? *(Please include all reservation types: Home, Club, Open Season and HGVC trades back into the Club) *[MULTIPLE VOTES]*
1) Carlsbad: Seapointe Resort
2) Carlsbad: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa
3) Carlsbad: Grand Pacific Palisades Resort
4) Palm Desert: Club Intrawest Palm Desert
5) Breckenridge: Valdoro Mountain Lodge
6) Orlando: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
7) Orlando: Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive
8) Orlando: Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
9) Miami Beach: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach
10) Hutchinson Island: Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation
11) Captiva Island: South Seas Island Resorts
12) Fort Myers Beach: Seawatch On the Beach Resort
13) Marco Island: The Charter Club of Marco Beach
14) Marco Island: Club Regency of Marco Island
15) Marco Island: Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort
16) Marco Island: Sunset Cove Resort
17) Marco Island: The Surf Club of Marco
18) Sanibel Island: Casa Ybel Resort
19) Sanibel Island: Hurricane House Resort
20) Sanibel Island: Sanibel Cottages Resort
21) Sanibel Island: Shell Island Beach Club Resort
22) Sanibel Island: Tortuga Beach Club Resort
23) Sandestin: Club Intrawest Sandestin
24) Island of Oahu: Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
25) Island of Oahu: The Kalia Tower 
26) Island of Oahu: The Lagoon Tower
27) Island of Oahu: Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
28) Island of Hawaii: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach 
29) Island of Hawaii: Kings’ Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
30) Island of Hawaii: The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
31) Las Vegas: Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
32) Las Vegas: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo 
33) Las Vegas: Hilton Grand Vacations Club Las Vegas 
34) Las Vegas: Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip 
35) Las Vegas: HGVC at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas 
36) New York: West 57th Street by Hilton Club
37) Myrtle Beach: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club 
38) Park City: Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
39) British Columbia: Club Intrawest Vancouver
40) British Columbia: Club Intrawest Whistler
41) Ontario: Club Intrawest Blue Mountain
42) Quebec: Club Intrawest Tremblant
43) Cancun: Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun
44) Acapulco: Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco
45) Los Cabos: Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos
46) Zihuatanejo: Club Intrawest Zihuatanejo
47) Kohunlich: The Explorean
48) Vilamoura: Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club 
49) Inverness shire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge
50) Royal Deeside: HGVC at Craigendarroch Lodges
51) Perthshire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld
52) None of the Above (please provide more info)

_Please provide any helpful tips & suggestions for those planning a stay in the future._

*POLL THREAD #9* – *VERSION 2* (NOTE: Please only use this version if you can't setup version 1 with 52 choices)
*Which Club affiliated resorts have you stayed via your Club points? [MULTIPLE VOTES]*
(1) New York (West 57th or Hilton Club**)
(2) Vegas (Flamingo, Karen Ave, The Strip, Elara or Trump)
(3) Oahu (Lagoon Tower, Kalia Tower, Grand Waikikian Tower or Hokulani)
(4) Big Island (Bay Club, Waikoloa or Kings’ Land)
(5) Orlando (SeaWorld, International Drive or Parc Soleil)
(6) Miami Beach (Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach)
(7) Hutchinson Island (Plantation Beach Club)
(8) Captiva Island (South Seas Island Resorts)
(9) Fort Myers Beach (Seawatch On the Beach Resort)
(10) Marco Island (The Charter Club, Club Regency, Eagle’s Nest, Sunset Cove or Surf Club)
(11) Sanibel Island (Casa Ybel, Hurricane House, Sanibel Cottages, Shell Island or Tortuga Beach Club)
(12) Carlsbad (Seapointe, MarBrisa or Palisades Resort)
(13) Myrtle Beach (Anderson Ocean Club) 
(14) Park City (Sunrise Lodge)
(15) Breckenridge (Valdoro Mountain Lodge)
(16) Portugal (Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club) 
(17) Scotsland (Coylumbridge, Craigendarroch or Dunkeld)
(18) Yucatan Peninsula jungle (The Explorean Kohunlich)
(19) Fiesta Americana (Cancun, Acapulco, Los Cabos)
(20) Club Intrawest (Palm Desert, Sandestin, Vancouver, Whistler, Blue Mountain, Tremblant or Zihuatanejo)
(21) None of the Above (please provide more info)

_Please provide any helpful tips & suggestions for those planning a stay in the future._


----------



## GregT (Aug 31, 2013)

Phyllis, looks good - I'm ready to vote.  Thx!


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks great, I really like question #9. Great job organizing poll questions.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone  
I've sent the request to Bill (our moderator).


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 2, 2013)

The website doesn't seem to allow polls with more than 10 options 

So I'm not sure how to deal with the several questions that have more than 10 options.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 2, 2013)

We have TUG polls with more than ten selections (see example below)
Please reach out to Brian or your peers for instructions on how to get this done. Sorry I have no idea. 

Here's an old 2008 TUG poll with 25 selections that was created by TUGBrian -
"Which Points Program are you a member of" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66948

I've sent you a PM as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 2, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> We have TUG polls with more than ten selections (see example below)
> Please reach out to Brian or your peers for instructions on how to get this done. Sorry I have no idea.
> 
> Here's an old 2008 TUG poll with 25 selections that was created by TUGBrian -
> ...


Thanks

I PM'd Brian and also posted on the Moderator board

Plus right now I don't know how to edit the polls I have posted.


----------



## GregT (Sep 2, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I PM'd Brian and also posted on the Moderator board
> 
> Plus right now I don't know how to edit the polls I have posted.



Bill, thank you for getting these started!


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 2, 2013)

UPDATE....I've asked Bill to lock or delete the active poll threads that were trimmed down for now.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 3, 2013)

*Bill. thanks for setting up all 9 polls.*

One last request.....
For Poll #2, please add the other selections highlighted in red below and change the question slightly (replacing mini-system with timeshare system).

Beside HGVC what other Timeshare system do you own?? [MULTIPLE VOTES]
(1) Marriott
(2) Starwood
(3) Hyatt
(4) Disney
(5) Wyndham
(6) WorldMark
(7) Shell
(8) Blugreen
(9) Diamond Resort International (DRI)
(10) Vacation Resort International (VRI)
(11) Vacation Internationale (VI)
(12) Holiday Inn Vacation Club (HIVC)
(13) Club IntraWest
(14) Grand Pacific (excluding Marbrisa)
(15) Welk
(16) Other
(17) None (only own Hilton)


Thanks


----------

